# Storms of Magic?! Dwarves



## huwbert98 (Apr 1, 2011)

With the new storms of magic coming out i'm intrested to know whats going to happen to the dwarves.... They can't use magic so is this going to put them at a huge disadvantage?? :threaten:

Anyone have any ideas on what they may release for dwarves?:shok:


----------



## CountChocula (Jun 4, 2011)

I can't imagine them just leaving the dwarves out. I don't think that they are going to give them a lore by any means (even though I could see Runesmiths using the Lore of Metal..makes sense? Right? lol) This Storm of Magic is all my local GW store manager talks about recently. Even though I play greenskins and despise the stunties, I don't think it would be fair just to completely exclude the dwarves from this. I guess we wait and see eh?


----------



## Masked Jackal (Dec 16, 2009)

It's just an expansion, if you play Dwarves, just don't bother with it. :/


----------



## Shandathe (May 2, 2010)

I'm guessing the Dwarves will pick up a couple additional tools to keep magic to acceptable levels on the battlefield.

That or bigger guns :biggrin:


----------



## Troublehalf (Aug 6, 2010)

An update does not always cover everybody.... there isn't going to be major advantages that can't be dealt with. Look at the new models.... the TombKing Sphinxs.... the Orc spiders.... so on and so forth.

If you don't get anything, just shrug and move on. Some armies are completely ignored 90% of the time. The main ones will be boltered because 1. More people play them 2. If more people play them, that means more people to buy the new models. Don't expect Ogres, Lizardmen and Beastmen updated heavly. If they are, I'll laugh.


----------



## kickboxerdog (Jun 2, 2011)

soo with storm of m\gic out soon it says dwarfs are not left out they are getting new ancestor runes that are really potent


----------



## khrone forever (Dec 13, 2010)

also the dwarfs will be able to summon the new creatures with the rune of binding (i think thats what its called), anyway look at this GW article

http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/c...ex=5&aId=17000009a&start=6&multiPageMode=true


khorne out


----------

